
Seed: Small Enterprise Exchange Directory - christinasikand
In an effort to support small businesses during these times, REMITR has launched SEED, the Small Enterprise Exchange Directory. http:&#x2F;&#x2F;seed.remitr.com&#x2F;<p>SEED is a collection of support offerings made by small businesses, for small businesses.<p>Check out what members have added. Lend a hand by sharing with your circle or adding a relevant submission!
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;seed.remitr.com&#x2F;
======
kanchankumar
This is THE time for the small business community to come together as we
navigate these challenging times. If you have a service that you could offer
to small businesses for free or deeply discounted - pls add your name. Feel
free to reach out to those listed to avail of their generous offers.

------
sandeeptodi
Entrepreneurs need to support each other during this unprecedented crisis and
SEED by Remitr has some good incentives being offered to the startup
community. You can even list your own offers.

~~~
christinasikand
A win/win platform for startups and SMBs!

------
salemmohdmohd
Such a great website directory. I hope you guys can offer more services like
stocks ect....

------
evabot
This is a great initiative. We would love to make Evabot.Ai a part of this
initiative.

~~~
christinasikand
If Evabot.Ai is offering a specific support offering to small businesses
please add it! Please note that to be added this needs to be a specific
offering with a direct value add - such as free or discounted services.

------
Sparklin
Interesting - who conceptualized?

~~~
christinasikand
SEED was put together by the REMITR team - however, the goal is to offer as
much support as possible any many startups and small businesses as possible.
We're stronger together.

------
ayushmonkhub
Thank you. Very resourceful

~~~
christinasikand
Ayush!!! As a product junkie, you should think about listing consultation
calls. It could lead to some cool conversations.

------
buggeroaf
This is super interesting.

